
Learning human objectives by evaluating hypothetical behaviours - datashrimp
https://deepmind.com/blog/article/learning-human-objectives-by-evaluating-hypothetical-behaviours
======
carapace
These systems (large, automated, computer-controlled, and capable of unsafe
states) should be trained in such a way as to leverage each others' knowledge.

E.g., each _brand_ of auto-auto (self-driving car) should share information
with the others in re: safety and unexpected conditions. This should happen in
(near-)real-time.

